# looking for help



## Herbert Kong (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi, how can I edit this photo to make it look epic? Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 11, 2017)

*Epic:*  (_adj_) a long poem, typically one derived from ancient oral tradition, narrating the deeds and adventures of heroic or legendary figures or the history of a nation.

I don't know.  If you mean, "How can I process the image to be more impactful?", that's a different question indeed.  The first question is, "What don't you like about it as-is?", followed by, "What qualities would give it the impact you desire?". 

While it's a decent image technically, I don't see a lot of potential for real impact from it.  There's no movement or action (either apparent or implied) and the lines of the bridge take the viewer's eye right out of the frame.  A much better plan would be to envision the finished image beforehand and shoot for that.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 11, 2017)

Clone in an image of me, wearing a Superman outfit, flying under the bridge catching a hot babe who was tossed off the bridge by an evil villain.


----------

